# Coop square footage



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

how many square feet of coop space for each chicken is needed?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If you free range I believe its like 2 sq ft a bird inside to coop, if you have them penned its like 4 sq ft a bird in the coop with 10 sq ft a bird in the pen. Its been a while since I looked it up I may be off a tad.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Apyl said:


> If you free range I believe its like 2 sq ft a bird inside to coop, if you have them penned its like 4 sq ft a bird in the coop with 10 sq ft a bird in the pen. Its been a while since I looked it up I may be off a tad.


Thank again as always Apyl


----------

